# cams 1v-6p transferring error



## sandysparklez (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a older cams 1v-6p and am having errors during transfer. 
Its as if it doesn't like to transfer a lot of stones. 
error reads
error occurred on com port or cancel button was clicked while transferring data to machine.

DataNo:25 TotalDataSize383

occasionally it works but lately no so much.

383 is a very small design


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

have you checked the speed rate you are sending them at lately?


----------



## sandysparklez (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you! I found I needed to replace a chip in the computer board.


----------

